# Tópicos apropriados no Forum



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 19:48)

Olá,

Tenho reparado que por vezes não se colocam artigos no local mais apropriado, especialmente no forum "Media".

O forum Media conforme podem ver na descrição que aparece ao lado do forum diz o seguinte:

*«Tudo sobre Meteorologia e Climatologia nos Meios de Comunicação Social, Blogs e Internet e que não se enquadre num Tópico de Seguimento regular ou Subforum Nacional ou Internacional»
*

Ou seja, se por exemplo eu tiver uma notícia sobre umas inundações na Croácia, visto que existe o seguimento da Europa no forum "Europa", essa notícia deve ir para lá e não para o "Media". 

Se for por exemplo uma notícia sobre o Tornado ontem em França, o critério seria o mesmo, no entanto se se tratar de algo importante que mereça só por si um tópico, a regra é criar um tópico dedicado em vez de usar o tópico genérico de seguimento europeu. O critério é bastante fácil de decidir, se acham que é uma notícia ou artigo que pelo seu interesse vai gerar várias mensagens e discussão, cria-se um tópico dedicado em vez do genérico.  Se tiverem dúvidas quanto ao interesse, coloquem no genérico e um moderador move para um dedicado.

Se for por exemplo uma notícia do IM a dizer que Maio foi mais frio que a média, essa notícia deve ir para o tópico de monitoramento do clima de Portugal no Forum Climatologia.

O "Media" serve assim apenas para algo que não se enquadre muito bem no que existe pré-definido, quer subforuns, quer tópicos de seguimento.

Organizar a informação é extremamente importante para no futuro mais facilmente encontrarmos o que queremos e é assim de evitar termos que ser nós moderadores a ter que andar a mover coisas de local. 

Para quem é novo no forum sugiro que naveguem um pouco pela estrutura do forum e se familiarizem com o tipo de foruns e tópicos de seguimento que existem.

Alguma dúvida perguntem aqui neste tópico ou enviem MP para os moderadores ou admin's.

Obrigado.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 20:31)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Tenho reparado que por vezes não se colocam artigos no local mais apropriado, especialmente no forum "Media".
> 
> ...





Ups já me devo ter enganado umas 10 vezes   .

A partir de agora vou ter mais atenção...


Abraço


----------

